# Steering wheel pinout/connector, '10-'11 Cruze



## rjackal (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello:
I bought a 2010-2011 Cruze steering wheel (without airbag) for a project at work. I would like to get input from the steering wheel control buttons. Does anyone have any info:
1) About the connector required to mate with the wheel's connector?
2) What the pinout and signals are on the connector?
3) Whether the button signals are analog (resistor ladder) or networked (like CAN or LIN?)

Here is the wheel I bought:
2010 - 2011 Cruze Ebony Leather Steering Wheel - NEW | eBay

Here are a few pics of the wheel being disassembled, showing the harness and connectors:
http://www.autowoods.com/cruze.htm

Thanks!


----------

